# Pressure Build up issue (graco 3400 linelazer)



## jpspaint (Jul 22, 2019)

As title says , i have a 3400 Linelazer , recently the pressure has been building continuously until the primer valve blows off pressure , and then it starts again . Any one had similar issues and what was the fix ? 



I've done all the usual things , replaced valve , repacked seals etc .


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

building too high pressure typically means time to replace the trandsucer


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Sometimes you can clean the transducer. I had the same issue, and I took it apart, cleaned it and put it back together and it worked fine. Its worth a try before buying a new one.


----------

